# Well it made me laugh.....



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A grandad asked his grandson what he wanted for Christmas.

"I want a bike, an ipod, some football boots and a Nintendo Wii," he
replied.

"When I was a boy," said grandad, "all I got was an orange and an apple."

"Flipping heck!" said the grandson, "a mobile phone AND a computer?"

G


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Topical G,  

Funny ??? ..... well.... theres a question !!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

:lol: (-ish!) :wink:


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Bump.....


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Brilliant gag !!!


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

still laughing


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Noticed this post had had 999 views. 

I think i've just powered it through into 4 digits.... heres to the next thousand.

Great Gag Grizz !!!

Freddiebooks


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Freddiebooks said:


> Noticed this post had had 999 views.
> Freddiebooks


Wow, amazing figures..........

most people have viewed it once,

a few twice........

one person 6 times (any volunteers????)

but "Anonymous" has viewed it 361 times.........

Must be a slow reader...... :roll: :lol:

Dave


----------

